# Snowboard Binding Broke Plastic - Glue Back Together??



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Are you a kid? Those look like kids bindings.

I would call ride and get some new straps. I would not trust tape.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Like Argo already said, call Ride for new straps. Ride is good about replacing straps quickly. The last thing you need is for those to break because you used tape.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Your description of where/what exactly broke is somewhat vague. But when dealing with binding straps it's been my experience that Macguyver fixes like glue/tape won't cut it. Like others have said, replace the strap.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Your thong broke. Nothing will glue that back together. You need the replacement part, which is no longer in circulation. Get some new bindings.


----------

